# firefox i problem z kompilacja z "mozsvg"

## tomek_22

ktos moze uzywa firefoxa z wlaczonym "mozsvg"? moze sie podzielic rada jak to skompilowal? bo mi za kazdym razem, gdzies w polowie kompilacji wywala jakis problem z cairo czy cos (niestety nie dysponuje logiem)

wszystko ladnie idzie, rox sie z nia skomilowal (chcociaz to nie to samo  :Smile: ), coz na forum nic ciekawego nie znalazlem, moze cos po niemiecku, ale ja nie kapuje po germanskiemu  :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

SVG miało być zaimplementowane w FF 1.2 ale nie będzie bo się chłopaki z fundacji nie wyrobią. Mówią, że będzie w FF 2.0.

Flaga mozsfg nic Ci nie da.

Żeby odpalić SVG musisz zassać plugin i będzie działać  :Smile: 

----------

## tomek_22

Ze sie tak wyraze: to do licha co ona tam robi? tak dla propagandy/szczatkowego wsparcia czy jak? ehh:) 

dzieki Strus

----------

## Strus

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> Ze sie tak wyraze: to do licha co ona tam robi? tak dla propagandy/szczatkowego wsparcia czy jak? ehh:) 
> 
> 

 

No nie wiem co ona tam robi  :Razz:  Może bez niej nie da się tego pluginu co Ci linka dałem zainstalować?

Na forum mozilli jest ciekawy temat o SVG i padł link do już skompilowanej wersji Mozilli z SVG. Nie jest to oficjalna wersja ale jest.

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/svg/build.html

----------

## mdk

Hmm...

A ja mam mozille/firefoxa skompilowanego z flagą mozsvg i mi svg działa bez żadnych pluginów...

mozilla 1.7.5

firefox 1.0-r3

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja mam mozille/firefoxa skompilowanego z flagą mozsvg i mi svg działa bez żadnych pluginów...
> 
> 

 

Daj link do tej strony co to Ci działa.

----------

## mdk

Generalnie działa np. wszystko co jest na www.openclipart.org . Czyli na przykład:

http://openclipart.org/clipart//office/telephone_receiver_01.svg

Tutaj screenshot z moich pluginów w mozilli (niżej już tylko java). W firefoxie działa tak samo.

----------

## mdk

Obsługa SVG jest w CVS'sie firefoxa, i flaga mozsvg kompiluje moduły svg. Zobaczcie tu lub tu .

Wklej treść błędu który masz przy kompilacji.

----------

## Insenic

co wogole daje ten svg?

----------

## Strus

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> co wogole daje ten svg?

 

http://www.w3.org/Graphics/SVG/

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Generalnie działa np. wszystko co jest na www.openclipart.org .

 

A widzisz wykres na http://orwellstat.hubertgajewski.com/stats/ ?

Bo ja nie  :Sad: 

----------

## arach

 *about:plugins wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scalable Vector Graphics
> 
>     File name: libmozsvgdec.so
> ...

 

wiec teoretycznie svg powinno dzialac ale wykresu jak nie bylo widac tak nie widac :/

----------

## Strus

No wreszcie mi działa  :Very Happy:   Ten plik nie trzeba kopiować do ~/.mozilla/plugins/ tylko do /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/ 

Widać wszystko i te rysunki co to MDK dał linki i pięknie się rysuje wykres na http://orwellstat.hubertgajewski.com/stats/  :Wink: 

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A widzisz wykres na http://orwellstat.hubertgajewski.com/stats/
> 
> 

 

Nie...  :Sad:  Ta mozillowa implementacja svg jest po postu dosyć słaba. Podobny problem zauważyłem na niektórych rysunkach na www.openclipart.org (renderuje się tylko czarny obrys całości)

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> A widzisz wykres na http://orwellstat.hubertgajewski.com/stats/
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nie widzisz tego animowanego wykresu na Orwell Stat ? Ja widzę pięknie się "rysuje"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tomek_22

problem zniknal podczas updateowania do FF 1.0.1, dziwne  :Shocked:  a pare minut wczesniej kompilowalem (a raczej chcialem skompilowac) zwykla mozille i wywalalo podobny blad, szkoda tylko, ze nie umiem kopiowac tekstu pod konsola  :Razz: 

----------

## Strus

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> problem zniknal podczas updateowania do FF 1.0.1

 

Ja mam taki problem że po zmianie na 1.0.1 SVG mi nie działa  :Sad:  Mam wersje z portage.

Dziwne, że Ci działa a mi nie, podaj numer kompilacji.

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> szkoda tylko, ze nie umiem kopiowac tekstu pod konsola 

 

Kopiuje się zaznaczeniem  :Wink: 

----------

## quat

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Ja mam taki problem że po zmianie na 1.0.1 SVG mi nie działa  Mam wersje z portage.

 potwierdzam, ver. 1.0.1 kraszuje mi sie na svg. a starsza skompilowana z mozsvg dzialala, chcoiaz podany wykres akurat nie chodzil..

----------

## Strus

 *quat wrote:*   

> starsza skompilowana z mozsvg dzialala, chcoiaz podany wykres akurat nie chodzil..

 

Nawet po skopiowaniu biblioteki do  /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/ ?

----------

## quat

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *quat wrote:*   starsza skompilowana z mozsvg dzialala, chcoiaz podany wykres akurat nie chodzil.. 
> 
> Nawet po skopiowaniu biblioteki do  /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/ ?

 po skopiowaniu bylo ok. chodzi mi ze samo mozdev jakos dzialalo na starym FF, chociaz nie w pelni. nowy calkowicie mi sie kraszuje na dowolnym svg.

edit: jak kraszuje mi sie to dostaje komunikat

```
/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/components/libgklayout.so: undefined symbol: _Z25cairo_set_target_drawableP6_cairoP9_XDisplaym
```

mam najnowsze cairo skompilowano takze nie wiem o co tu chodzi. no chyba ze to FF i blad lezy po libgklayout.so.

----------

## Insenic

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> szkoda tylko, ze nie umiem kopiowac tekstu pod konsola :P

 

Jeżeli masz zainstalowane gpm to zaznaczasz tekst myszką i np. na drugim terminalu klikasz powiedzmy w edytorze nano prawym klawiszem myszy. Wtedy to co zaznaczyles wkleja się do nano. Plik zapisujesz i masz gotowe logi...

----------

## tomek_22

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Ja mam taki problem że po zmianie na 1.0.1 SVG mi nie działa  Mam wersje z portage.
> 
> Dziwne, że Ci działa a mi nie, podaj numer kompilacji.

 

firefoksa?

```
Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050227 Firefox/1.0.1
```

niestety mam tak samo jak quat, dostaje tez komunikat:

```
/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/components/libgklayout.so: undefined symbol: _Z25cairo_set_target_drawableP6_cairoP9_XDisplaym
```

insatlowalem plugin adobe poprzez install.sh

odnosnie kopiowania: czlowiek leniwy uczy sie przez cale zycie  :Razz: 

----------

## martin.k

Niestety u mnie to samo. Zemergowałem sobie FF 1.0.1 i tak samo cairo się wywala. Może dlatego, że dodałem obsługę glitz do cairo flagą USE="glitz". Fakt, FF 1.0.1 wywala się na svg.

```
/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/components/libgklayout.so: undefined symbol: _Z25cairo_set_target_drawableP6_cairoP9_XDisplaym
```

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Strus

 *tomek_22 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050227 Firefox/1.0.1
> ```
> ...

 

Ja też mam 20050227, zassam z firefox.pl i zobaczę czy na niej działa

----------

## Strus

Zassałem Firefoksa ze strony firefox.pl kompilacja 20050226 i z nim działa, wykres w SVG pięknie się rysuje  :Smile: 

Albo musicie zassać tego, albo poczekać na następną rewizję ff z portage  :Wink: 

----------

## rampage7

skompilowałem firefoxa z mozsvg no i wszystko byłoby ok, gdyby nie ta prędkosć - człowiek chce wyswietlić menu podręczne nad tym ovrazkiem i czeka chyba sekundę (Athlon 1466MHz). Przewijanie strony - kolejna tragedia.

mały OT - chyba panowie z mozilli musieliby się zabrać za to by przyspieszyć swoja przegladarkę, bo to chyba najmniej responsywny program pdo linuxa jaki znam - wszystkie menu i okna dialogowe działaja wyraźnie wolniej niż na wszystkim innym pod gtk. Każda strona posiadająca jakis ruchomy element na tekscie, czy np. majaca podobną budowę do www.rammstein.com, czy do starego wygladu strony enlightenment.org, przy przewijaniu poprostu wlecze się jak muł. Proponuję każdą wlokącą się stronę otworzyć pod konquerorem i porównać.

Gdyby połączyć responsywnosć gui konquerora, szybkość renderingu strony z funkcjonalnoscią firefoxa powsałby ideał. A tak z przykroscią stwierdzam, że nie ma fajnej darmowej przeglądarki pod linuxa.

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> mały OT - chyba panowie z mozilli musieliby się zabrać za to by przyspieszyć swoja przegladarkę, bo to chyba najmniej responsywny program pdo linuxa jaki znam...
> ...

 

Ja bym obstawiał OpenOffice w kategoriach najmniej responsywnego programu. Jak pracuję w OO (a pracuję dużo), to mam wrażenie, że to jest jakiś giga java-applett. Z przykrością stwierdzam, że porównywanie OO do Ms Office to trochę nieporozumienie... przynajmniej, jeżeli chodzi o komfort pracy. Nie wyobrażam sobie, co się dzieje na słabszym sprzęcie. 

Jeżeli używasz GNOME'a - spróbuj epiphany. Jest szybsza jeżeli chodzi o interfejs. Silnik (czyli - renderowanie stron) niestety ten sam.

----------

## tomek_22

 *Quote:*   

> Jeżeli używasz GNOME'a - spróbuj epiphany. Jest szybsza jeżeli chodzi o interfejs. Silnik (czyli - renderowanie stron) niestety ten sam.

 

ja uzytkownikom GNOME obok epiphany polecam tez galeona - b. dobra przegladarka, IMHO lepsza od tej pierwszej

----------

## Strus

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> skompilowałem firefoxa z mozsvg no i wszystko byłoby ok, gdyby nie ta prędkosć 

 

Zauważ, że w Firefoksie obsługa SVG nie jest natywna.

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mały OT - chyba panowie z mozilli musieliby się zabrać za to by przyspieszyć swoja przegladarkę, bo to chyba najmniej responsywny program pdo linuxa jaki znam

 

Parę problemów, zwłaszcza z responsywnością to on miał, ale wszystkie problemy znikły wraz z ukazaniem się wersji 1.0.1. Niestety nie tej z portage tylko ze strony firefox.pl

BTW, jeśli używasz gestów, bardzo pomaga wyłączenie ich wizualizacji.

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> przy przewijaniu poprostu wlecze się jak muł.

 

Tak jak wyżej + w opcjach jest opcja  :Smile:  odnośnie przewijania strony, czy płynnie czy nie.

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> Gdyby połączyć responsywnosć gui konquerora

 

Zwróć uwagę że Konwueror jest w KDE natywnie.

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> szybkość renderingu strony z funkcjonalnoscią firefoxa powsałby ideał.

 

Możesz jaśniej? Bo nie bardzo rozumiem o co Ci chodzi, albo inaczej rozumieny słowo rendering  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

słowo rendering odnosiło się tutaj do tego ile silnikowi przeglądarki na oko trzeba by wypluć stronę na ekran. Czyli np. gdy przełączam sie między tabami.

Lub gdy wchodzę na stronę w stylu www.rammstein.com i przewijam tekst - sam spróbuj - otwórz tę stronę spod firefoxa, przewiń i zrób to samo spod konquereora. Musisz widzieć róznicę.

Gesty myszy i inne bajery mam wyłączone - czysta przeglądarka  :Smile: 

edit: myślę, że sformuowanie "szybkość renderingu" jest również adekwatne do wspomnianej tu prędkości przewijania strony, tekstu nad statycznym tłem, czy przewijania stronki z jakimś elementem poruszającym się nad tekstem. Szczerze mówiąc to moze nie powinno się tego nazywać renderingiem bo chyba jest tak, że przeglądarka cał stronę sobie renderuje, a później się to tylko wywala na ekran przy przewijaniu  :Smile: 

Niech się wypowiedzą Ci co znają dokłądnie zasady na jakich to działa  :Smile: 

edit2: inny szybki test - szybkie przewijanie strony news.pclab.pl - łapię za pasek i tam i spowrotem - w górę i w dół - na firefoxie obciążenie CPU 70 - 100%. Na Konquerorze 50 - 70%. Wiem, że to nieprofesjonalne testy i nieprofesjonalne podejście. Ale to się czuje, i to widzi każdy użytkownik.

----------

## Strus

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> otwórz tę stronę spod firefoxa, przewiń i zrób to samo spod konquereora. Musisz widzieć róznicę.

 

Hmm no widzę, dziwne. Wie ktoś czy ten sam efekt zlewania się występuje pod Windows w Firefoksie ?

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> słowo rendering odnosiło się tutaj do tego ile silnikowi przeglądarki na oko trzeba by wypluć stronę na ekran.

 

Dla mnie rendering to zmiana grafiki z 3D na 2D, ale być może ma to też inne znaczenia. :Smile: 

----------

